# NEED HELP ...what i should buy for Best sound quality???



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Sony 6.1 Surround Sound Receiver - STR-K6800P for $80 OR the Sony STR-DB940 Surround Sound Receiver for $75 OR a Kenwood receiver 105vr that includes 2x JBL HLS610, 1 x JBL PSW1000 powered subwoofer, 1x JBL Flix1 center channel, 2x Flix1 surround bookshelf speakers all for $150 but theres no digital optical input on the kenwood receiver and i know that gives out the best sound quality?????.....what do you think i should get?....the other two receivers i was planning to get 2 front speakers that are the Sony ssf 5000....thanks for your opinion


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What all do you need and what is your total budget?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

well i do want to get one of these but not sure which one and the price is just right and i do not want to spend alot...im going to be using it for my playstation 3


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the Sony STR-K6800P is designed to be used with the supplied speakers as its an Home theater in a box system do you get the speakers with it? if not then go with the Sony STR-DB940 as its far more flexible in the long run. 
The Kenwood has all the speakers and thus gives you the best bang for buck but as you mentioned it has no digital input and is over 7 years old.

Personally given your choices go with the Sony STR-DB940.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you live near a Radio Shack???

Check this http://www.radioshack.com/family/in...Count=6&fbc=1&f=Brand/92310/&fbn=Brand/Yamaha


----------

